#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Thailand Super Car Rally 2007

## dirtydog

Revved up, ready to go  :Very Happy: ozens of high-end sports cars, including Ferraris, Lotuses and Lamborghinis, line up in front of Bangkoks CentralWorld shopping complex for the start of the Supercar Rally 2007. Their destination is the seaside resort of Pattaya. 

The Nation

----------


## dirtydog

*SKIMPILY DRESSED RUSSIAN GIRLS OFFEND PATTAYA SENSIBILITIES* 
*
*5 pretty Russian girls in sexy bikinis and thongs, promoting the Supercars Rally 2007 on 21th April 2007, offended the sensibilities of some Pattaya residents by posing near the kings image in front of Pattaya City Hall. A report was made at 5 pm to the Mayor of Pattaya City complaining of the indecent dress and behaviour, which was considered disrespectful to the king. 

The rally was arranged by the Supercar Club of Thailand and the Central World Shopping Centre to donate income to The King. Most of the cars featured cost at least 10 to 40 million Baht. There were about 40 cars in the rally. The route started from Central World Square, Bangkok and ended at Pattaya City Hall on Pattaya North Road. 

The complaint asked that the Mayor of Pattaya get the police to move the entourage in their sexy apparel back to the hotel and out of sight. 

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Monday 23rd April 2007**Complaints and a potentially fatal accident dominate the Supercar Rally 2007.
*
The Supercar Rally 2007 which was organized by the Supercar Club of Thailand in association with Central World Shopping Center in Bangkok took place over the weekend, however it begun with a potentially fatal accident on an Expressway in Bang Pree, Bangkok where one of the luxury vehicles in the rally, a Lotus sport car caught fire and its driver narrowly escaped the inferno. Many of the drivers abandoned the rally at this point, leaving only 10 sports cars who continued on to Pattaya where the problems continued. A group of scantily dressed Russian Women were due to take part in a photo-shoot in front of Pattaya City Hall at the conclusion of the rally. However, local residents called the Police after they were deemed to be disrespecting a portrait of His Majesty the King and the statue of King Thaksin the Great located in the grounds of Pattaya City Hall due to their provocative poses with the cars. They were forced to relocate to a more private area. We are unsure if the Supercar Rally will take place next year due to the many problems encountered in this years event.
 
11 
11
 4

----------


## Spin

> a Lotus sport car caught fire and its driver narrowly escaped the inferno


Lotus:

L ots
O f 
T rouble
U sually
S erious

----------


## dirtydog

*Niet to the Russian cheerleaders at the Supercar Rally* 
_Ariyawat Nuamsawat_
The sight may have been pleasing to some, but for many others the five young Russian girls wearing bikinis and dancing in front of a picture of His Majesty the King as they cheered on the competitors at the Bangkok-Pattaya Supercar Rally were not acceptable.
There was an uproar amongst local people on April 21, as the cheerleaders danced and waved checkered flags at the finishing line, and Mayor Niran Wattanasartsathorn ordered the girls to be moved.
The rally was held by the Supercars Club of Thailand in cooperation with Central World Shopping Mall, and sponsored by the High Society Dot Com Group and the High Society Party Magazine Group.
Television pictures, however, showed the five scantily dressed girls parading in front of a picture of His Majesty the King at the entrance gate to Pattaya City Hall, and the nearby statue of King Taksin. Each of the girls was responsible for waving a flag for each rally car that crossed the finish line, and for posing for pictures with the 40 rally cars parked outside Henry J Beans at the Amari Orchid.
Mayor Niran dispatched municipal officers to ask the girls to leave the Pattaya City Hall premises. However, the organizers of the group remained behind, so police officers from Pattaya Police Station were brought in to get them to move along. The girls were sent to a hotel.
Niran has complained to the organizers, saying that the people of Pattaya were greatly displeased and found the display to be totally inappropriate. Patpong Thanawisuth was the presenter of the competition.
The rally itself was an impressive one, with luxury cars from owners around the country on display. There were 40 cars, the most expensive being priced at 40 million baht and the cheapest a mere 10 million baht.
The cars set out from the Central World Square department store in Bangkok, with the finish line being in front of Pattaya City Hall. The only casualty was a Ferrari that had an accident on the way, and burst into flames.

Pattaya Mail

----------

